# Tubal ligation



## daniel (Oct 23, 2008)

First time the OB physician ever seen the patient.

Does anCPT 59409- Vaginal delivery 

with a tubal ligation.

Do I use CPT 59600 or 59605 for the tubal ligation with the vaginal delivery.

I'm thinking the following service should be, coded as followed for this service.
VD & tubal ligation

59409
59605

Some input would be highly appreciated.

thank you
daniel, cpc


----------



## lmartinez07 (Oct 23, 2008)

59409
58605 -51


----------

